# EC @ RVH



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Morning ladies

well after the go ahead from Dr Traub this mornin and confirmation that EC will take place on Wed morning.....I just wondered what  should expect in terms of sedation, pain relief, PAIN, and what I should expect/do when I get home?

when they say a light brekkie is a glass of milk enough? thats all i normally have for brekkie! 

also will they be able to tell me then & there if there are any eggs in the follies?

will hubby have to wait outside or can he go away & come back?

excited but nervous too 

F x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Fit finn

Brilliant news.
The nurse told me to have a light breakfast ie tea and toast so that yo have something in yoru stomach, if you had nothing you can be very sick. They give you a morphine pain relief and a voltoral suppository for pain relief.

I thinkit said on the leaflet that hubby can stay in.

Jillyhen


----------



## FitFinn (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks Jillyhen, better get some bread in then eh! 

Hubby would rather leave, not so good with hospitals, or whimpering wives! (sympathy isn't a word he knows!)

Thanks for responding
x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I think they are to be there for moral support!! Hubby will def be there even if i have to drag him!!


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Fitfinn Not sure of your circumstances but DH/DPs normally have to do their bit by supplying a sample in the RFC on the morning of ec. RFC do allow DH/DPs in with you for ec and to stay with you all the way through, it is lovely to have the company - especially in recovery and my DH said when he thought I needed more drugs during the procedure. Jilly is right about the pain relief offered. In recovery they will offer you tea and toast but its good to have something similar prior to ec - just keep it light. 

Its best to try take it easy following ec as you might be sore and you need to give your body a chance to recover in time for et. I would recommend sofa time with TV on and DH offering TLC as needed.. oh and top ups of pain killers as required. 

Good luck with wednesday morning xx

Jilly its good to have DH in with you, in Origin DH was not in with me but both times in RFC he came in - made him realise just what I had to go through


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey FitFinn, good luck with Wed.

RFC v good with pain relief, when the e/c is taking place you're hooked up to morphine (?) and if you feel any pain, just tell them and they'll give you another wee blast of it.  They offered me gas and air too, which I willingly took.  You really do be out of your tree, but it doesn't feel too bad, I just felt really (pleasantly!) drunk!   

When the e/c was happening, I heard the embryologist calling out to doc bout how many eggs there were and at the end of the collection, the doctor told me how many there were.  I was then wheeled into recovery where my DH met me.  He didn't come into the room when e/c was taking place.  Like your dh, he doesn't like anything to do with hospitals, medical treatments and I wouldn't force him to do anything he'd rather not.  I was happy enough having the e/c done without him as the nurses were lovely and I really was away with the fairies!

DH had to go and do his business when I was having the e/c and I met him in recovery where I was given time to recuperate and a lovely cup of tea and toast.  I felt grand afterwards, but there was a poor girl in a bed beside me who was v v sick, so make sure you have that light brekkie!

Because I had 19 eggs collected, my ET was cancelled and all embies frozen because of risk of OHSS, but I rested for a good few days afterwards and I did feel really sore and then I got a urine infection which didn't help matters!

Just make sure you relax between ec and et - plenty of mags, dvds and sleep!  

Good luck pet, really hope it all goes well, x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

The weekend of my e/c we are booked to go to Dublin for the weekend to watch the Rugby. 

We have alreay gone through our dates and what days he has to take off.
We have 4 to wait till we go for e/t.

Time will fly

Jillyhen


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey all,

Readin this thread really points out the differences between clinics. With origin its the sedation stuff during ec so eating beforehand is a no no. Dh isnt allowed in for ec. Both times I couldve been lying in the middle of a circus tent I was so out of it so didnt really matter he wasnt there. Et is different and can sit in if he wants. 

After both ets I was fine, and didnt need painkillers as they gave me a pessary while I was out of it. Maybe the amount of pain is linked to amount of follies. I only had three so they were out in no time. I was def bloated afterwards though. Looked like id eaten a balloon.

Katie


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

I think they told me i could have a light sedation, wheras if you where having a iv or general anaes you would have to fast. The nurse did say that i could have gas and air if i wanted

Jillyhen


----------

